# New Beer Bar - Heisenberg Haus @ Ipswich



## Ciderman (17/12/15)

[






8 beers on tap. Looks amazing, shame it's pretty far from home. Opens 4pm tomorrow. 

No affiliation, I'm just a supplier.


----------

